# 2001 Craftsman 10" Table Saw: Model 315.272350



## MLayden (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've tried to find a review on the internet about this saw but have come up empty handed...so hoping someone has some hands on experience on it!

CDN model 315.272350
3HP
3600 RMP
13Amp

I can pick this up for $200...not sure if it's a good deal, but have been looking for a table saw for quite some time...One deciding factor is if I can stack dado's on it, but can't find any info on it!

About me:
Accountant who wants to slowly phase out of it and get into wood working, making smaller furniture type pieces, and bedroom furniture...Odd ripping jobs, and would like to be able to expand my joinery techniques with the saw.

Link to add:
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-power-tools-Craftsman-10-Table-Saw-W0QQAdIdZ559622554

Many thanks!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If it's functional that's a good buy at 200 bucks. It's not really 3hp....closer to 1.5 which is fine for normal hobby use. The fence if properly set up is a very usable fence.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Your link doesn't lead me to a specific saw. If it's a full size saw with a belt drive induction motor, ditto what Ryan said. There are thousands of those saws in action in some form or another, and they're very well proven. Put a good blade on it, and get the saw aligned properly....it should serve you well! If it's a direct drive saw with a universal motor, I'd pass for $200.

It should take a stacked dado, but I'm not sure how big (maybe 3/4", 13/16"?)...it depends on how long the arbor shaft is. A dado set can be run without the washer, as long as the arbor nut is fully seated on the threads. Using the washer will reduce the thickness of the dado you can put on it.

(read the table saw stickies at the top of the "Powertools..." section.)


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It took me to the exact saw. It was one of the last models of the craftsman 113 design....If I recall they were built by ryobi maybe? It was after Emerson but before the 21833....


----------



## MLayden (Sep 6, 2013)

Missed the boat...emailed him for some more specs when I inquired on here...got back to me the next day saying it was sold! :thumbdown:


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

ryan50hrl said:


> It took me to the exact saw. It was one of the last models of the craftsman 113 design....If I recall they were built by ryobi maybe? It was after Emerson but before the 21833....




113 was Emerson


----------

